# Villager Photos, can the same villager give another copy of their photo?



## stumbling

Topic. Does anyone happen to know if the same villager can give you their photo again, or do I need to move them out then move them back in in order to get their photo again? Would love to make a whole section dedicated to Goldie and was hoping someone would know if it's possible for them to give more than one photo? I'd hate to lose my friendship with Goldie just to get multiple copies of her photo.


----------



## brockbrock

If it’s like past games then no, you would have to move them out and move them back in. I can’t say for certain, though.


----------



## stumbling

brockbrock said:


> If it’s like past games then no, you would have to move them out and move them back in. I can’t say for certain, though.


I know when the pictures were initially added, they could only be received once. But in New Leaf you could get multiple copies, if I recall correctly. But ty!


----------



## bam94-

I'd always get multiple pictures from my villagers in New Leaf... and I've seen a few people say that they've gotten multiple pictures in New Horizons too... I just tried to look for something to link here but couldn't find any evidence for it.  But I know I've seen people say they've gotten a villager's picture twice.


----------



## stumbling

bam94- said:


> I'd always get multiple pictures from my villagers in New Leaf... and I've seen a few people say that they've gotten multiple pictures in New Horizons too... I just tried to look for something to link here but couldn't find any evidence for it.  But I know I've seen people say they've gotten a villager's picture twice.


Alright, thank you! I'll go ahead and keep giving Goldie gifts and see if I can get her picture again. That's enough to get me to try, tysm!


----------



## bam94-

stumbling said:


> Alright, thank you! I'll go ahead and keep giving Goldie gifts and see if I can get her picture again. That's enough to get me to try, tysm!


No problem! Take it with a pinch of salt though as I didn't see proof of people getting it twice, only their word.


----------



## Yasming

Yes you can get multiple photos of your villager *without *needing to move them out then back in! I wondered the same thing too, but found no answer so I tried it myself with Raymond. I kept giving him gifts over and over like usual and to my surprise I actually got his second photo. No moving out required, just keep giving them gifts and eventually you will receive multiple photos. Hope this helps! 

*Picture Proof





*


----------



## BalloonFight

Awesome! Time to start working towards a second photo with Bones then.


----------



## stumbling

Thank you so much! This is great news. Definitely going to grind as much as I can for Goldie, Sherb, and Dom's photos, tysm!!


----------



## brockbrock

brockbrock said:


> If it’s like past games then no, you would have to move them out and move them back in. I can’t say for certain, though.



Don't listen to me, it seems it never was the case and isn't now either! Great news!


----------



## Cait_griff

Yasming said:


> Yes you can get multiple photos of your villager *without *needing to move them out then back in! I wondered the same thing too, but found no answer so I tried it myself with Raymond. I kept giving him gifts over and over like usual and to my surprise I actually got his second photo. No moving out required, just keep giving them gifts and eventually you will receive multiple photos. Hope this helps!
> 
> *Picture Proof
> View attachment 253332View attachment 253333*


How long did it take to get the second photo?


----------



## Snowifer

Yes, you can get a second photo. I've gotten 4 from agent s now XD
There's about a month between photos since you have to give enough gifts to the point where the villager forgets that they gave you a photo.


----------



## Insulaire

My understanding is they have to cycle through 64 other gifts until you can get another photo. I imagine it may be infinite and in five years you could have quite a collection of identical villager photos if your lineup never changed


----------



## saucySheep

You can tt back before you got the first one and try giving them a good present and there's a chance they'll give you another copy. Ik cuz one of my friends did this


----------



## Hobowire

yea... i've gotten 4 framed pic from flora.


----------



## NyattaSama

You can! I've gotten two from Poppy. Been trying to get more from them but since they updated the friendship mechanics, gifting them clothing like I always did doesn't work in my favor anymore. I'll maybe try the fruit stack trick in the future.


----------

